# feed



## joedog (Sep 17, 2011)

ok - yeah, I know there are better ways to do feeds and better browsers blah blah, but I really only follow a handful of sites from one pc.
So - for IE9, how do I get Canonrumors into my list of feeds?
I see the orange chiclet on top and the small blue one on bottom that go to 
http://www.canonrumors.com/feed/
That takes me to http://feeds.feedburner.com/canonrumors/rss . Once there, I tried the View Feed XML, and all of the choices for "other readers." Nowhere do I get the familiar "Subscribe to this feed" that I am used to seeing.
Is this site not enabled for IE9 feeds?

Thanks.


----------



## joedog (Sep 17, 2011)

Seek and ye shall find - 
For the benefit of others, I'll answer my own question:
While on the Canonrumors home page, do alt-T to show the Tools menu in the menu bar.
Go to Tools > Feed discovery > Canon Rumors RSS Feed.
Then you'll see the familiar "Subscribe to this feed."


----------

